# $800.00 should



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

About $800.00 should get me a pretty decent band saw. If you had 7 or 8 or up to $900.00 to spend on a band saw what would you purchase?

My main purpose for the saw is to round out blanks for my Jet 1642 from logs. I don't have any other specific use for it. 
I only have 110 coming into the shop.
I want it to be a minimum of 13 but would prefer 14 or 15.

All suggestions are welcome.
Thank you
Dick


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I sure do like my Delta 14" :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Rikon


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe you could do a lot worse than this Grizzly 14" saw.

It shares a lot of components with the other 14" saws made in a factory in Taiwan, but this one seems to have a better fence and comes as standard with a blade tension quick-release.

I have the Ridgid model which is the same frame -- and by "the same" I mean 100% compatible with the 6 inch riser block that increases the resaw height to 12 inches. (Not sure if they still sell that model at Home Depot, I think I got it on clearance sale.)

The riser block is about $80; I got it because I wanted to cut bowl blanks thicker than 6 inches.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I like my Delta 14" too! found it on craigslist by accident, got a riser kit and it does just fine. Was <300$ including getting the riser & it wasn't very old.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Look at the Grizzly. I really like their tools and customer service. Not to mention great prices. You will find 17" saws for $800-$900.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Just being the devil’s advocate…
I assume you are aware a 14” bandsaw refers to the throat, not the depth of cut. Normal maximum depth of cut on a 14” bandsaw is 6” or less. You can add a riser block as others indicated. I think you will need more than a 1 HP to cut wet wood greater than 6” thick.

That said, I have a 14” with riser block giving me 12” depth. I have never used it for bowl blanks.
I just trim the corners with a small electric chainsaw (<$100) before mounting on the lathe. To start out with the blank round as shown at 4:30 in the video would be nice. To get to that point without a bandsaw takes about 5 minutes max. Even at that point you have interrupted cuts getting to a bowl shape. My daughter turned an 11" finished bowl over the holidays and started the same way I do with no problem.

Note in the video Lyle holds the tool at about 65* to direct the force into the tool rest; not down at 45* as others suggest. A main key is to make the cut using your body, not your arms. How you start the cut depends on what you feel comfortable with. Lyle starts his with the rest parallel with the bed, Grumbine states to _never_ do this and starts with the rest perpendicular to the bed, Jordan states to start with the rest at 45* to the bed. I start with the rest 45*.

So to answer your question of “If you had 7 or 8 or up to $900.00 to spend on a band saw what would you purchase?” I’m not sure but if starting out it would not be a band saw. It may be a class or two, stouter bowl gouges, lots of things to make turning more fun after the blank is round.

If this is the one Wooduse referred to it looks nice to me on specs. but you will probably want to add a 220 line since it pulls 20 amps on 110. http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2014/Main/102


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

To stay in that price range and still have a nice depth of cut, I'd look at the Rikon 10-325 Delux 14 inch Bandsaw. Gives you 12 inches of resaw, runs on 110v, and gets good reviews. However, with that said, I own the Grizzly 17 G0513X2 which is slightly more bandsaw for a little more in price: $1100.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The saw that Dunc linked is a great saw, its the one I have except mine is green and white rather than black. It will do everything you have mentioned wanting it to do and its well under your budget. If you insist on spending your entire budget, Id get this one http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0513ANV It will handle anything you throw at it and then some!:thumbsup:


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

I was able to pick up an Oliver 192(18") for about 250, and after restoring it to factory(or better) specs, I was at around $500 total and two weeks of my spare time worth of labor. It was a hell of a saw, and one of those rare cases where when I sold it, I got a lot more out than what I put in. If you need a bandsaw ASAP, any of the 14" delta clones are pretty fair saws(I've been using the HF 14" temporarily, and it's actually a pretty decent little saw), and as mentioned, with upgrades like a riser block, better tires, brushes, guides, etc., you could feasible have a nice saw and come in at or under budget. If you have time to wait, I recommend trawling CL and auction sites and trying to get an older beast of a saw. There's just nothing like an eighty year old 36" bandsaw. Makes a man feel accomplished. Good luck!

WCT


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with everything everyone has said, including getting an old, LARGE saw. I have recently been looking for an old saw. No luck yet, but the Grizzly is a great tool!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a Jet 1642 along with a Jet 14" bandsaw with the 6" extension. It will cut anything to fit on the 1642 with no problem. You might want to take a look at craigslist too. Our turning club picked up a 14" Delta with the 6" extension, Carter quick release, and a mobile base in like new condition for $200. This was just last year. The saw wasn't that old at all, but just old enough that it was made in the USA.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, I guess I've made my decision.
I requested the same information on 2 different forums....these are the results.
Delta 2
Jet 2
Some other mfg. 3
Grizzly 6
Rikon 6

I've decided to purchase the Rikon 10-325. I'll probably order it today because there is a substantial sale that ends today.
I considered all the information that you people provided along with other info that I researched from other sources.
This saw will suit my needs just fine and it got great reviews.
Runs on 110, comes with a resaw fence, 1 1/2HP motor, on sale, good reviews, no riser block needed, etc.

Thank you all for taking the time to share your thoughts.
Dick


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, thats a 1000 saw. How good is the sale? Just curious if your gonna spend that much, why you chose that one over the 17" Grizzly?

Oh and just for reference, heres the Grizzly equivelent to the 14" Rikon. It has a 2HP motor.


http://grizzly-px.rtrk.ca/products/14-2-HP-Deluxe-Bandsaw/G0457


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

I wouldn't pay 1K for the Rikon though. I see it at Sears for $855, which would make it attractive over the Grizzly, but if it were me, I'd save and get the Grizzly G0513X2 with the upgraded cast iron wheels and sealed bearings. Having 17 inches between the blade and frame is a big bonus over a 14 inch saw. Of course it's easy to spend other peoples money!


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Wow, thats a 1000 saw. How good is the sale? Just curious if your gonna spend that much, why you chose that one over the 17" Grizzly?
> 
> Oh and just for reference, heres the Grizzly equivelent to the 14" Rikon. It has a 2HP motor.
> 
> ...


 I'm not paying $1000. for the saw. The sale that I was talking about was for $850. Since then, my wife searched the internet and found a better deal and with free shipping.

Besides the sale's deal, I was advised not to take a chance on a 2HP motor. I only have 110 coming into my shop (yes, I know it will run on 110) but the run getting to my shop is quite long. I'm worried about the initial start up. The Rikon is only 1 1/2HP.

I'll be happy with my Rikon.
Dick


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If you happen to be in middle Tennessee I'll have a 14" Delta closed stand version with riser blocks for sale shortly. I found a 16" minimax bandsaw on sale for $1100 and it was in mint condition. couldn't pass that up but will have to install a new 220 line to get it running.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I paid 250 bucks for my 36" oliver bandsaw, spent another 275 bucks getting her all cleaned up and dialed in.
2300 pounds of bandsaw sure is nice to use.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I should tell you before I bought the Delta I owned 2 different taiwanese or chinese knockoffs of the same saw. They may look the same but they sure don't work the same. The Delta runs smoother and quieter and cuts better. I can only guess at the differences but I assume it's the machining and attention to details. 
Jet and Powermatic seem to get good press, Haven't heard very much about the Rikon but I have had a couple pieces of their equipment and it's not bad.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

The G0513x2 also has a solid cast iron trunion, not sure if the Rikon you mentioned does or not. I recently picked up a nearly new G0513X that I found on CL for a song & a dance. It had a crappy cast aluminum trunion with steel mounting brackets, and the table had a lot of wiggle to it. I replaced it with the G0513X2's all cast iron trunion and it made a world of difference. Table is so solid, and tilts smoothly and accurately. All the blade guide bearings are sealed and doubled up (except the single support bearings), the wheels are precision balanced cast iron, and the 2 HP 220V motor gives the saw some serious balls. Given the choice between 1.5 HP 110, or pulling a 220V feed (its not hard to do) for a 2 HP motor, I'd take the 2 horse and pull a 220 line to supply it. You can never have too much horsepower ;-) 
And the Grizzly saw is awesome. I've never used a Rikon, though.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my Rikon 10-325 all set up and tuned up yesterday.:thumbsup:
Once again, I thank everybody for they're suggestions, but I gotta tell you, I'm sure happy I decided on the Rikon. I ended up buying it for $805.00 (no delivery charge). Please don't take this as me saying that the other saws mentioned are not worthy, I'm just saying that I'm very happy with the Rikon 10-325.

There was a small problem with the fence. I called Rikon and I'll have a replacement part Monday or Tuesday. No hassle at all....they didn't even ask for proof of purchase or if the unit was registered for warranty.

I knocked the corners off a 14 inch thick piece of hickory....this saw cuts great.

Thanks again
Dick


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice saw! I have a couple different rikon equipment and I can't think of one complaint about them.


----------



## nick2012 (Mar 28, 2012)

Did you run into any problems assembling the saw? Mine was delivered yesterday and I have not started unpacking it yet. Did you put yours on a mobile base or is it stationary?


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Nick2012,
No serious problems on assembling the saw. On a scale of 1 to 10 for the instruction manual, I would give it a strong 7 or a weak 8.

You really need another person to help lift the saw onto the base (quite heavy). About the toughest part of the whole assembly was bolting the saw to the base....they give you very little room for your fingers.

They have a new measurement system for the fence that has not made it to the instruction manual yet. Common sense tells you to bolt it onto the apron on the front of the table.

I just have my saw on the base for now, might put it on rollers later.

I realize it's a slim chance, but if you lived anywhere in the Daytona Beach area, I'd be glad to give you a hand.

As far as your saw, you're going to like it alot. A couple of days ago I was cutting some pretty thick hickory....went through it with no problem at all.

Be safe and enjoy your new saw.
Dick


----------

